# exotic virgin



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay so I really want a new pet. I have too cats and have spent a long time supporting my partners reptile addiction !! Haha but my passion lies with species with a little more fur.

I just do not know what to get and I like to do alot of research. I'm very very picky as I hate people who sell there pets because they have gotten bored !! 

Everything I look at I talk myself out of haha 

So what would u advice, I have too cats so I'm not sure something free roaming is a good idea ? 

But I want something really rewarding ??


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't know if these would be exotic enough for your tastes but have you considered degus? I have a colony of four females and they're endless fun. Highly intelligent and can be trained to some extent. Mine will readily come to me when I call them for treats. With consistent attention they can tame down enough to be handled but the real interest is watching the way they interact with each other. The twittering sound they make when they all cuddle up together is quite exquisite!

They're not expensive and readily available now from [email protected]

I keep mine in a really big double cage with industrial strength wheel in the same room as most of my snakes and neither species seem at all bothered by each other. You'd have to keep your cats out I would imagine, at least any time you let them out of the cage for a run around. I let mine out when I can but only in the room where I have their cage and then only under very close supervision because they chew - _everything!_ That's really the only slight negative that I can say about them but I'm not too fussed about torn wallpaper and nibbled skirting boards :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I saw the thread title.



and now i'm disappointed


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

parrots ive afew great pets


----------



## alcamee (Feb 15, 2009)

Meko said:


> I saw the thread title.
> 
> 
> 
> and now i'm disappointed


 
Me to. I was going to offer to help out..........just to do my good deed for the day you understand.........


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

Prairie dogs are brilliant. And it is coming up to prairie dog pup time.
They get on with cats well too if this vid is anything to go by

Life In A Day =On July 24= - YouTube


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

Depends if you're after a bigger or smaller exotic.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

aquajird said:


> Prairie dogs are brilliant. And it is coming up to prairie dog pup time.
> They get on with cats well too if this vid is anything to go by
> 
> Life In A Day =On July 24= - YouTube


that depends a great deal on how the cat acts aswell as the prairie dog, but it of course is possible :2thumb:


----------



## charlie180 (Sep 17, 2011)

I would say no bigger than a cat lol


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

I suppose it depends on how exotic you want it really?

I have Chinchillas, and I find them very rewarding. You would of course have to watch the cats, but I guess that goes for any rodent really.

They are fun and playful and really, really smart. They have really strong personalities for small pets, they definitely know what they do and don't like...:whistling2:

if they don't want fuss they will literally shove you away. 

Good things - 

Smart, athletic, funny, soft, fun, potential long life span (20+) friendly (it's rare one bites ever), hilarious and seriously cute :flrt:

Bad things - 

horrific mess (they poop for england and like to throw stuff), specialist temperature requirements (they can't cool effectively, so some higher temps can be fatal, for peace of mind mine have an air-con unit), Need intensive care when ill so hard work if they become sick. But I would say those are going to be the same for most exotics tbh.

Oh, and not all of them like to be handled, and nearly none of them like cuddles:devil: They will use you as a climbing frame and sit on you though. 

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

charlie180 said:


> Okay so I really want a new pet. I have too cats and have spent a long time supporting my partners reptile addiction !! Haha but my passion lies with species with a little more fur.
> 
> I just do not know what to get and I like to do alot of research. I'm very very picky as I hate people who sell there pets because they have gotten bored !!
> 
> ...


I would recommend little fancy mice,used to keep them,they are great little guys to play with,they never bit and were just great little pets


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Sugar gliders. Just putting that one out there:whistling2:


----------

